# Cleaning sheepskin?



## windhound (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a rather large sheepskin rug/throw that really needs to be cleaned. Is there any way this can be done at home?
Thank you.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I just cleaned mine in the bathtub and used shampoo to wash it in. I came out great, the only problem is drying the rug. It would be better to do during hot weather because the rug has to be laid flat.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

It's flirting with disaster to get the hide wet.

Get yourself a terrycloth and a bottle of no-rinse shampoo. Vacuum the bejeezus out of it first (just going back and forth with an open nozzle), wet the terrycloth with the shampoo and go to town. Have extra towels ready to wipe it up until they show clean, give a good shake to fluff the wool and let it lie flat to completely dry.

I thought dry shampoo would be a great idea, but it's not.


----------



## SueMc (Jan 10, 2010)

I've washed sheepskin with very good results using Kookaburra wool cleaner:

http://kookaburraco.com/


----------

